# Name a singer/band that no one has heard of



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 6, 2007)

Okay, I want everyone to name a singer or band that is great, but has never been heard of or is not well known.

I am kind of looking for some new music. I lucked up and heard an interview with the Decembersists on the radio and loved the music they were playing. I am buying their cd this week off of half.com (I am cheap) and would like to know what obscure yet good music everyone here at MT listens to.

AoG


----------



## Brother John (Feb 6, 2007)

28 ton splitter


Your Brother
John


----------



## Kacey (Feb 6, 2007)

Cradle of Filth


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 6, 2007)

We are Dirt

They where a punk rock band around LA in the early 80's


----------



## Carol (Feb 7, 2007)

Southern Culture On The Skids


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 7, 2007)

The Daddyos ... Surf band from Huntington Beach, California.


----------



## tellner (Feb 7, 2007)

Peter Russell and the Ribosomes
The Thorndyke Pickledish Pacifist Choir


----------



## Blindside (Feb 7, 2007)

The Paperboys


----------



## RED (Feb 7, 2007)

This was a band popular in the '70s people might have forgoten about.

Frank Marino and Mahogony Rush


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh, I can think of a band *you* have never heard of.

The Boom- who are famous _in Japan_ for their song _Shima no Uta._

You might not know what they are singing about, and you might have problems finding it, but I think you will enjoy it if you locate a CD.

Edit- the following is a cover of their song by another band on Japanese television. If you like what you see, be assured that in my opinion the original is much better for a western way of listening to music. You won't go wrong looking them up in the music store IMO.


----------



## crushing (Feb 7, 2007)

Gary Jibilian  http://www.garyjibilian.com/


Buckethead  http://www.bucketheadland.com/


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 7, 2007)

Boiled In Lead is a great band.  Very eclectic, in a good way!


----------



## JasonASmith (Feb 7, 2007)

Iced Earth!


----------



## exile (Feb 7, 2007)

The Dorkestravery eclectic, Bloomington Indiana-based band, terrifically accomplished musicallyreal virtuosos and very funny as well... don't know if they're still together, heard them in the early 1990s, have one of their CDs...


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 7, 2007)

Hoyt Axton.  He wrote _Jeremiah was a bullfrog_ and had several songs that got airtime in the 70s.  On a side note, his mom wrote _Heartbreak Hotel_.


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 7, 2007)

*Take Six:* Accapella Jazz/Gospel vocal fusion in 6-part harmony.  Have won numerous international awards, but because the genre is so 'niche', few have heard of them.

*Joy Williams:* My fav. female solo vocalist


----------



## Seeking Zen (Feb 7, 2007)

Death Sentence great 80's Canadian Punk Band. Maybe one of best punk bands ever.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 7, 2007)

Varga.  Their two albums, Prototype and Oxygen are perhaps two of my most treasured.  I believe they're Canadian.  Industrial hard rock.  Good stuff.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 7, 2007)

The Lords Of Acid. I don't care what anyone says about them, but that girl can sing!
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 7, 2007)

darkest of the hillside thickets.  surf punk band from canada with most of theier lyrics based on hp lovecraft.


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 7, 2007)

I saw a band called OPUS as an opening act for someone in the early 80's - maybe Kansas - They were from Eastern Europe. There album, as I recall, had two great songs I would love to get a copy of: 'Again, and Again' was one of them. I'd have to get the album to recall the second. 

I've searched in the internet age, and they are nowhere to be found. Sadness.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 7, 2007)

Franks Enemy - crazy punk/metal band from the 90's

Believer - Christain Metal band from the 80's. They made some AWESOME songs incorporating classical instruments with heavy metal songs. Even had an opera singer for a few songs. Kind of reminds of of "Roots" by Sepultara, just more musical 

Crashdog - quasi-christian punk band. They have three songs I adore. Two incorperated bag-pipes in their punk songs. Another used a mandolin in punk  Quite unique.

I love bands that merge musical styles...


----------



## tradrockrat (Feb 7, 2007)

what type of music do you like?

I can name three or four unsigned bands with awesome CD's available online somewhwere.

My personal favorites (in no particular order)

Mayan Factor (1st CD more so than their second)
Donegal X-press (love all their Cd's but Translations might be their best)
Jeznick

These bands are pretty different sounds, but excellent music.

Other bands?  too many to list.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 7, 2007)

Not sure how unknown he is, but I'll give Bob Mould a mention.  Great songwriter and guitarist.  Writes very loud, very melodic songs.  Was also a member of Husker Du and Sugar.


----------



## bydand (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh man where do I start?

How about some from Down Under.

Yothu Yindi
Kim Salmon and the Surrealists
Sea Stories
Daisygrinders
Barefoot
Scarlet
and my favorite from a while back:  Tall Tales & True

Country:

Twister Alley
Run C&W
D.D. Wood


Rock:

27th City
Shooting Gallery

Relaxing:

Steve Turre
George Duke
Shawn Colvin



That's off the top of my head.  Give me a few moments and I'll dig out the real obscure stuff later tonight or tomorrow morning.  Can you tell I tend to like every style of music and lean toward to lesser known bands and individuals.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 7, 2007)

The Soul Deacons.

Alex Maryol (whom I've known since he was 11-the kid can flat out rock!)


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 7, 2007)

Too many to list.

We'll start with 2...

Hatebreed

DevilDriver


----------



## HG1 (Feb 7, 2007)

Big Country - Great rock band that was a one hit wonder in the states with the song "In a big country".  Their second album/CD _Steeltown_ is amazing.

Descendents - 80's punk pop - still making music

The 77's - Christian rock.  

Curve - Toni Halliday has such a beautiful voice. 
Quicksand - _Slip _is one of my favorite workout album/CD
Saxon - Old school 80's heavy metal.
fIREHOSE - Power trio Bob Mould band.  
Catherine Wheel - "Heal"


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 11, 2007)

Ryan Willingham

Luther Jones


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark Broussard

Blue Merle


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 11, 2007)

I found a great new singer named Sophie Milman and downloaded a few songs (legally) off of music.download.com
She is a 20 year old young lady who sings the most beautiful jazz you have ever heard.

AoG


----------



## JasonASmith (Feb 11, 2007)

Children of Bodom


----------



## crushing (Feb 11, 2007)

The Vincent Hayes Project


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 13, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> I saw a band called OPUS as an opening act for someone in the early 80's - maybe Kansas - They were from Eastern Europe. There album, as I recall, had two great songs I would love to get a copy of: 'Again, and Again' was one of them. I'd have to get the album to recall the second.
> 
> I've searched in the internet age, and they are nowhere to be found. Sadness.


Is this the same band that did the tune "Live is Life"?  If so, I recall seeing that back in the '80's on Video Hits with Stu Jeffries....

Anyway, is this them?


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 19, 2007)

Immediate 

Very hard to get their cd but it's great for anyone that likes soundtrack music.


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Feb 20, 2007)

Fear Of Flying


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 20, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> Is this the same band that did the tune "Live is Life"? If so, I recall seeing that back in the '80's on Video Hits with Stu Jeffries....
> 
> Anyway, is this them?


 
Wow ... that may be them. 

Cool. 

As I recall, the 'Live is Life' song was kind of dopey. But there is one song on one of their albums that I thought was great. 

I'm at the airport now, got to make a connection. I'll dig deeper, later. 

Thanks


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 20, 2007)

HG1 said:


> Big Country - Great rock band that was a one hit wonder in the states with the song "In a big country". Their second album/CD _Steeltown_ is amazing.


 
If that's the same Big Country I've heard of they were more well known int he UK.

Rocky Frisco, if you like bluesy country type of stuff he's great and has a wonderful SOH.  He sometimes plays with JJ Cale when JJ needs the help, that band is also good and not that well known in the UK though I'm not sure about the USA.


----------



## HG1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> If that's the same Big Country I've heard of they were more well known int he UK


They have a small but loyal following in the U.S.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 20, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Cradle of Filth





			
				JasonASmith said:
			
		

> Children of Bodom


 
Go strait to the one of the originators of the genre, Emperor.


----------



## searcher (Feb 20, 2007)

Pist On.   Testament.


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 20, 2007)

i have no idea what genre you would call them, but i once saw a band at a Bosstones show (older Bosstones albums are much better than the stuff you heard on the radio!!!!) called "THE SCOFFLAWS" alot of thier songs are instrumental, and the range from very mellow, to songs with just enough energy for a live show.

i have one of their cd's sitting here and i think im gonna have to listen to it now.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 20, 2007)

Knightmare

A very bad band I saw in the late 80's. They opened for Megadeath. They were passing out thier LPs to the audiance during the show, and we were throwing them back.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 28, 2007)

Depending on your taste, checking out _Kirsten_ might be worthwhile.  They're a Dutch band with a rather good female vocalist/songwriter.  "The Chick Singer" is a pretty good album and worth trying to get.

Also _Al Stewart_ has faded from the forefront these days but wrote some excellent stuff (if you like your songs to be _about_ something).  "Past, Present and Future" is an album I'd recommend.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 28, 2007)

Controlled Bleeding

Cobalt 60

Birmingham 6

Black Metal Box

The Tea Party

Switchblade Symphony

Noise Box

X marks the Pedwalk

Chainsuck

Sister Machine Gun

​


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 28, 2007)

I've got another one, I'm not sure if they are known in the USA but they are quite unknown in the UK except in Pagan circles.

Inkubus Sukkubus.   Goth Rock with some really fantastic guitar work.  
(Not Incubus - they are different... it's with the K's not the C's).


----------



## bushi jon (Feb 28, 2007)

1980  Stlouis MO.  The Eyes

1980 Punk scene    Stink Finger


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 28, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Sister Machine Gun​


 
They were on the Mortal Kombat soundtrack, with "Burn".


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 28, 2007)

One band outta Texas, I had one of their albums... ZEITGEIST (album: Translate Slowly)... they had a cover of Willie Nelson's Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain. T'was pretty good... haven't thought of them in a long while.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 28, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> The Lords Of Acid. I don't care what anyone says about them, but that girl can sing!
> Sean


 
Ah, they did the Crablouse song.  My buddy did an animation project to one of those remixes.  

I offer up (all of the shoegazing genre of music):

Slowdive
Auburn Lull
My Bloody Valentine
Colfax Abbey
Chapterhouse
Paik
Stars of the Lid
Brittle Stars
Astrobrite
Flying Saucer Attack
Northern Picture Library
Mum
Jesus & Mary Chain
Sigur Ros (this, Slowdive, J& MC, and My Bloody Valentine tend to be the most well-known ones)


----------



## avm247 (Feb 28, 2007)

The Skirts (Sacramento rock band)

I also like 80s bands, Ska, ...

Echo and the Bunnymen
The Beat (in the US they were known as the The English Beat)
The Clash
The Cure
The Bangles
The Go-Go's
X
The Kinks
The Romantics
the Specials
Icicle Works
Madness
Oingo Boingo
Reel Big Fish
Missing Persons
Save Ferris


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jonathan said:


> They were on the Mortal Kombat soundtrack, with "Burn".



Which, actually, is not one of their best songs... at least not off of the album its from.  I prefer "Hole in the Ground" or "Wired".  My current siggy is actually their lyrics from the song "Think"


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 28, 2007)

ME!!.........um        wait, did you mean good one's?


----------



## phlaw (Mar 1, 2007)

Not sure what kind of music you are looking for... I have worked in radio for many ears and have worked with alot of up & coming bands.

My main focus is contemorary a cappella music, as I have hosted a weekly radio show for 10 years.

Here are a few:

www.fourshadow.com
www.marcouxcorner.com
www.inpmusic.com
www.housejacks.com

Also here is a hip hop artist I am currently working with:

http://www.myspace.com/oxygenicmusic  his name is O2 (oh-2)


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 1, 2007)

phlaw said:


> I have worked in radio for many ears



Many ears?  How do you keep your pay from rotting, and what kind of bank do you cash those in at?


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 1, 2007)

Gary Crawford said:


> ME!!.........um        wait, did you mean good one's?



Gary, have you been karaokeing again?


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 7, 2007)

avm247 said:


> The Clash
> The Cure
> The Bangles
> Oingo Boingo
> ...


 
I've actually heard of these.    Oingo Boingo I remember for "Dead Man's Party".


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 7, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Which, actually, is not one of their best songs... at least not off of the album its from. I prefer "Hole in the Ground" or "Wired". My current siggy is actually their lyrics from the song "Think"


 
I keep meaning to grab up a CD of theirs... which one is that?


----------



## bydand (Mar 7, 2007)

Reading one of Johathan's earlier posts reminded me of one I know most probably heard of, but I still like them:  The Butthole Surfers


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 7, 2007)

The Brian Eno rock albums from the seventies were all kick ***!
Sean


----------



## Jenna (Mar 7, 2007)

Some great selections already.. Anybody for these?

Death Cab for Cutie
The Telescopes
Forward Russia
Peter Bjorn and John
Cansei der Sei Sexy
Lo-Fi-Fnk

Ta ta for now pop pickers
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Kreth (Mar 7, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Many ears?  How do you keep your pay from rotting, and what kind of bank do you cash those in at?


1st Cannibal Savings and Loan, duh.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 7, 2007)

Kreth said:


> 1st Cannibal Savings and Loan, duh.


1st Cannibal Savings and Loan  ??  Never heard of them.. LOL


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 7, 2007)

Jenna said:


> 1st Cannibal Savings and Loan ?? Never heard of them.. LOL


 
Yeah, they tend to spread by word of mouth.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Dec 4, 2008)

Cynic; Metal that sounds like it's from another planet.

Robi Draco Rosa; wrote some music for Ricky Martin and was in Menudo with him, his music is very different from RM , the album Crash makes women want to take their clothes off, I'm serious. Great music to play in your car while you're on a date, it will do half the work for you.

These two are VERY different, the first is progressive, spacey, spiritual metal the second is sensual latin pop rock music that really gets women in the mood.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 4, 2008)

The Alex Maryol Band. I've known alex since he was about 13.....which isn't really that long:the kid is awesome.

The Soul Deacons........should they ever decide to get back to work.....

There's some "black guy who does cowboy songs" in New Mexico, but he seems to work way too much to play these days.....everyone else says he's great, but I think his act is kind of weak. He does write a pretty mean lyric, though...... :lol:


----------



## Darksoul (Dec 5, 2008)

-The Cruxshadows
-Covenant
-VNV Nation
-Apoptygma Bezerk
-Lacrimosa
-The Tea Party
-Lesiem


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 5, 2008)

Lately, I've been listening to a band called Sansura.  I found them on iTunes.  It's Indian/Eastern-based electronica.  Some of their songs can be listened to on their MySpace page.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 5, 2008)

Raul Midon - got a free song from itune thing from Starbucks with him on it
Bob Anonymous - rapper friends of my brothers. bery good
Rockimus Prime - yea thats what its called. went to high school with one of the kids

B


----------



## crushing (Dec 5, 2008)

elder999 said:


> There's some "black guy who does cowboy songs" in New Mexico, but he seems to work way too much to play these days.....everyone else says he's great, but I think his act is kind of weak. He does write a pretty mean lyric, though...... :lol:


 
Charlie Pride moved to New Mexico?  


A couple more bands I would like to throw in the mix:

Four Finger Five
Ultraviolet Hippopatamus  Music can be found at http://www.archive.org/details/UltravioletHippopotamus


----------



## jarrod (Dec 5, 2008)

i have nothing positive to contribute at all, i would just like to point out that i have heard all of the bands mentioned above including their ultra-rare demo EPs that you all have never heard of, & that i am therefore cooler than everyone.

now for my next bit:

how many indie-rockers does it take to change a light bulb?

jf


----------



## Steve (Dec 5, 2008)

How about the Cold War Kids?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 5, 2008)

My cousin's husband (then boyfriend) was in a band in the seventies called,

_*Bolt Upright and the Erections*_

He was one of the Erections. Cross my heart.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 5, 2008)

Maintenance of Order

Unfortunately their best songs are not up there.  Just the Popp-y stuff.


----------



## Tomu (Jan 1, 2009)

Kings of Leon. My favorite band ever.

Also-
Coaltrain
Moon Buggy Kids
ExHusband


----------



## Live True (Jan 2, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> Mark Broussard
> 
> Blue Merle


 
Haven't heard of Blue Merle, but Broussard is awesome!  Where did the voice come from!?!?!


----------



## Live True (Jan 2, 2009)

Dead Milkman 
(campy rock songs like Bitchin Camaro and Big Lizard in my Backyard)

Blackmore's Night 
(Ritchie Blackmore and his wife, Candice Knight do period Filk music)

Squirrel Nut Zippers (um..folk and blue grass..sorta)


----------



## Big Don (Jan 2, 2009)

Jimmy Clifton and the MOFO Party Band. Blues and rock from Fresno. They are friends of my family.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 2, 2009)

Dethklok

Coal Chamber

Rammstein

Dimmu Borgir

Bolt-Thrower


----------



## Fiendlover (Jan 2, 2009)

Kacey said:


> Cradle of Filth


 Cradle of Filth is fairly popular at least it is to a lot of people i know.  i love Dani Filth.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jan 2, 2009)

Let me see...

Soilwork
Aizen
Havoc (a band from my hometown)
Neurotoxin (a band from my hometown)
Throwdown
Bleed the Sky
Nightwish
Cold
Moonspell


----------



## lemon_meringue (Jan 3, 2009)

You need to listen to all of the following:

Duke Special
Future Chaser
Jeff Caylor 
The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Envy On The Coast

Especially Duke Special- can't understand why those guys aren't more popular.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2009)

I used to have a (vinyl) album by a band called Zeitgeist and they were not from Germany (there's a now a band by that name there)... they did an up beat cover of "Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain"... was pretty good. Looked all over the net for them... nope. 

Also I remember a band named "New England" they had a hit (?) Don't Ever Want To Lose You". I remember them because they opened for KISS when I saw them in Birmingham Ala. during the Love Gun tour. 

Saw a blog on Yahoo... talked about "one-hit Wonders and where they are now"... I was surprised nobody remembers Paula Cole: "Where Have All The Cowboys Gone?"  

Check this site out for one hit wonders and their lyrics... http://www.lyricsondemand.com/onehitwonders/


----------



## crushing (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I'll go check out *Trampled by Turtles* later this month when they come to town.  I missed their show at ROTHBURY.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jan 19, 2009)

Marillion (Fish era - post-Fish is too Pop)

Spock's Beard


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jan 19, 2009)

In This Moment




Cynic
Ayreon


----------



## crushing (Jan 19, 2009)

fyn5000 said:


> *Marillion* (Fish era - post-Fish is too Pop)
> 
> Spock's Beard


 
Way back when there was a decent radio station in my area they would play Marillion.  I picked up and listened the heck out of Clutching at Straws.  I'm not familiar enough with the band to know if it is Fish or post-Fish.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 16, 2009)

Jonathan said:


> Sigur Ros (this, Slowdive, J& MC, and My Bloody Valentine tend to be the most well-known ones)


 
Sigur...absolutely.

also:
Ikue Asazaki - Okinawan Folk
The Ernies - Buddhist Ska
Jassi Sidhu - Bhangra


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh...and Corvus Corax


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, you got yer roots or alt.country music:

Billy Bacon and the Forbidden Pigs (Love is Dead)
5 Chinese Brothers (Let's Kill Saturday Night)
Hayes Carll (Down the Road Tonight)
James McMurtry (Choctaw Bingo)
Amy LaVere (Washing Machine)
Kim Richey (Chinese Boxes)
Nathan 'the band' (Scarecrow)
The Gourds (Gin and Juice cover)

Then, you got yer weirdo music:

Regina Spektor (On the Radio)
The Pillows (Theme Music from Anime Series FLCL)
Pizzicato Five (Baby Love Child)
Shonen Knife (Cherry Bomb)
Richard Cheese and Lounge Against the Machine (Brass Monkey)

OK, it's all pretty weird.  But the really weird thing is, I grew up on Ska and punk - in the early 1980's, I was in SoCal, kicking it at Black Flag shows.  Funny how things change.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 16, 2009)

Nana Kitade!!!

My Avatar is her!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_-4-6olnt8&feature=related

This is my ring tone!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Nana Kitade!!!
> 
> My Avatar is her!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_-4-6olnt8&feature=related
> ...



I'm digging this - thanks!


----------

